# First steps



## Alan Barry (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi All,


I have a Uk based ventilation company, with contracts coming up in Spain in the near future, can any body point me in the right direction to pick up labour with experience with ducting industry. that dont mind a bit of hard work that could be good for the right people.


Cheers,

Al.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Alan Barry said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I have a Uk based ventilation company, with contracts coming up in Spain in the near future, can any body point me in the right direction to pick up labour with experience with ducting industry. that dont mind a bit of hard work that could be good for the right people.
> ...


I'm ex HVAC myself and have two comments to make here :

1) It depends which part of Spain and / or the Islands. Spain is a big country to travel around and potential labour may not be willing to travel too far afield.

2) There are quite a few British expat Duct / Vent / AC companies over here - especially on the Costas and if you are looking for reliable and experienced staff you may be better of considering sub-contracting as opposed to taking on labour that you could not verify.


----------



## Alan Barry (Jun 3, 2011)

djfwells said:


> I'm ex HVAC myself and have two comments to make here :
> 
> 1) It depends which part of Spain and / or the Islands. Spain is a big country to travel around and potential labour may not be willing to travel too far afield.
> 
> 2) There are quite a few British expat Duct / Vent / AC companies over here - especially on the Costas and if you are looking for reliable and experienced staff you may be better of considering sub-contracting as opposed to taking on labour that you could not verify.


There in lies the problem so far I have three jobs La Coruna, Marbella, and Velencia, with one more to be confirmed, would appreciate any contacts you would be able to share with me.


Many thabks,

Al.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Alan Barry said:


> There in lies the problem so far I have three jobs La Coruna, Marbella, and Velencia, with one more to be confirmed, would appreciate any contacts you would be able to share with me.
> 
> 
> Many thabks,
> ...


Then basically you are looking at 3 seperate teams, or A LOT of traveling. Also - do you mean Valencia the Region, the Province or the City itself - It's a pretty big region so can make a difference. 
If you want to PM me I will see what I can do.


----------



## Alan Barry (Jun 3, 2011)

djfwells said:


> Then basically you are looking at 3 seperate teams, or A LOT of traveling. Also - do you mean Valencia the Region, the Province or the City itself - It's a pretty big region so can make a difference.
> If you want to PM me I will see what I can do.


Hi as far as im aware it is the city of Valencia, I will get further details, the first one is in La Caruna, the way the jobs will run is about three weeks of first fixing, a gap of about two weeks then second fixing, generally each project runs for about three months.


Regards,


Al.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

So then it's do-able with one team ?
I know of a few Spanish regsitered companies here in and around Valencia that I could put you in touch with. Failing that you could probably get a few good pointers from the trade and industry support team at the British Embassy in Madrid.


----------



## Alan Barry (Jun 3, 2011)

djfwells said:


> So then it's do-able with one team ?
> I know of a few Spanish regsitered companies here in and around Valencia that I could put you in touch with. Failing that you could probably get a few good pointers from the trade and industry support team at the British Embassy in Madrid.


Yes I would say that one team could handle it, just a matter of timing really, any companies you may be able to provide details of would be helpful.
Many thanks,

Al.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Alan Barry said:


> Yes I would say that one team could handle it, just a matter of timing really, any companies you may be able to provide details of would be helpful.
> Many thanks,
> 
> Al.


You could try Koolklimate in Alicante. They mainly do commercial stuff rather than industrial, but that's down to the nature of the work that is available here on the Costa Blanca at the moment. You can find them easily on Google - ask for Steve.


----------

